

GoodUI.org - Kortaggio
http://goodui.org/

======
cwyers
By the time I got to #9, helpfully labelled a "conversion tip," I became
convinced that this wasn't about good user interface, this was about how to
sell more stuff. Which... I mean, there's lots of people in the world who want
to sell stuff, so there's an audience. But it's not a good name for what
they're trying to do.

------
aw3c2
Bah, I thought this was going to be something universal but it is just the
523rd site about how to sell things to people by designing your generic
website with "conversion tactics" and psychological manipulation.

------
publicfig
It's important to note that a lot of these tips aren't good UI for the user,
but for the business itself when attempting to manipulate the user. I wish it
would have been labeled more appropriately.

------
mallamanis
Some of the advice seems to be oriented for a US-like culture (e.g. be
direct). Other cultures might have different conventions, I think.

------
hcho
I found it ironic that the site itself doesn't follow the very good advice
it's giving. A case of "Do as I say not as I do" I suppose.

